# new to watercooling



## laka777 (Feb 24, 2008)

hi, i don't know much about water cooling except that it's cool. If i use a watercooling system, does that replace all fans? and is it completely silent? what are some advantages and disadvantages?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Well water cooling can replace just about all of the fans depending on what you cool with it.
like your CPU/Video card/Motherboard chipset

it does cut down the noise but you still need fans to blow air across your radiator and some case air flow is also a good idea to help keep case temps down..

Have a look around the Swiftek and Danger Den web sites you will get a good idea on what a better quality kit will cost you


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

if you want a kit that will really perform, an all in one kit so to speak, your probably going to need $400. this includes everything though.


----------



## BaM_bAM (May 17, 2008)

Hahaha, loved the pun.. Yeah it silent, and is very cool, but the issue is it costs a fortune.. My opinion is rather leave it. Its good but not for that price, unless of course you have the cash and your into overclocking..


----------



## !I am Newb! (Jun 25, 2008)

BaM_bAM said:


> Hahaha, loved the pun.. Yeah it silent, and is very cool, but the issue is it costs a fortune.. My opinion is rather leave it. Its good but not for that price, unless of course you have the cash and your into overclocking..


I COMPLETELY agree with Bam Bam, you dont need water cooling unless you have an overclocked system... its just money thrown away... water cooling is useless unless its an overclocked system... the fans are already designed to do the job well enough. So unless you have alot of money to waste go ahead... if not, i highly dont recommend.


----------

